# Mirrorcraft 14 Deep Fisherman



## bigwave

I will be starting my mod this weekend......has anyone heard of the Mirrorcraft Deep Fisherman? I own a 14'2" x 56". The man I bought this boat from did a bit of mods on the bow area. I will be taking pics this weekend of what Im starting with. I originally had a yamaha 25 longshaft on this boat, Im thinking a 30 or 40 when I am done. I tried a search for this hull with no luck. I would appreciate any ideas. This is going to be a full restore......trailer and all....all Ideas would be helpful. Thanks alot......Kevin.


----------



## gillhunter

Does it look like this?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDEQFjAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.grandrapidssuperads.com%2Fboats_and_watercraft_For_Sale%2FC505A72521P1%2F14__Aluminum_Mirrocraft_Deep_Fisherman.aspx&ei=0dYZT4HmHYmItwfE3ZmRCw&usg=AFQjCNEaxvKUd6CK22WO3pVMLgG6J_O2BA


----------



## moberg12

I'm currently working on a 16' deep fisherman. You can find the link in my sig. 

also check this out:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/10513017/1974%20Mirrocraft%20Catalog.pdf

Mirrocraft is still in business https://www.mirrocraft.com/. They sent me that brochure when I asked for more information on my boat. They still make a very similar boat today. The hull ID should be on the outside of the transom in the upper right hand corner. 

Good luck with your build


----------



## bigwave

I just got off the phone with mirrorcraft. They will be sending me a template so that I can cut the transom down for a short shaft motor. This is great news since I have a new 25 Johnson that has a short shaft. As the boat sits right now the prop sits right above the waterline.....bad for for cavitation. Now I can cut the new transom down and they even said I could use the old cap and told me how to re-bend it. I will now begin the build starting tonite. I cant wait......any advise would be appreciated ont the overall design of the new decks.....Pics to follow tomorrow. Thanks for the help... this site is awesome. 

Bigwave on H20 :LOL2:


----------



## bigwave

Here is the boat


----------



## bigwave

Transome removed


----------



## fool4fish1226

That looks like it should be a pretty easy job. Take lots of pic's I am sure others along with me will find it very interesting and useful.


----------



## bigwave

Back plates removed. Houston we have a problem......advise would be appreciated








You can see where I'm going to cut out the transom 5 inches for my short shaft motor.....advise here too........how can I repair the cancer without welding?


----------



## Jdholmes

Dang that's a lot of holes.


----------



## bigwave

by by old transome.......I am hinging on using Ipe......for the replacement transom......I already have a piece of pine......if I use the pine its going to get painted.....I think.


----------



## bigwave

Removed this....liked the Idea but I think I can make it better up here.....advise here too. 




Before 




No leaks.....lol




After shot.......and no I did not shoot it with a shotgun......I will be notching the transom.....5-6 inches will be cut out of the center.....


----------



## bigwave

Ok so now I am ready to start getting the surface ready. I want to know if I can go straight over this finish....some is kilz....other is factory primer...I plan on using self etching primer.....then a good coat of bedliner paint. 1. Do I need to take back to bare metal? If so what is the best way to strip it. the entire boat will have a deck that ties up to original piece on the bow.......I plan on putting supports where the benches used to be. I will then frame around them for storage......I will still have a cap for the casting deck which will end at the existing brackets are now......I am up for all Ideas. No wire wheel on the aluminum right?


----------



## bigwave

Advise on how to fix these holes.....I will have a few more to do before I prime and paint......


----------



## Ictalurus

bigwave said:


> Advise on how to fix these holes



bigwave, I used JB Weld to patch all of the holes that previous owners had put through my hull. Put some tape on one side and apply JBW to the other. Sand smooth and paint over, shouldn't be able to tell they were even there. Good luck.


----------



## Jdholmes

5200 will work for the holes...I have heard some guys report JB weld cracking because of the vibrations.

You don't need to remove the old coat down to bare metal, just give it a light sanding and get any loose paint out of the way. 

Some people freak about the wire wheel others don't...personally I can't see the short term contact being harmful and you are cleaning any debris and residue with acetone after anyway.

In any case...you shouldn't need it if you are just painting over the old stuff.

Also do not use pine for your transom, it is a soft wood...no good for that job.


----------



## Jdholmes

Also you should be aware if you use Ipe wood that it will resist taking preservation treatments - it is quite a dense wood. Be prepared to treat it on an annual basis if you want to keep its original color.


----------



## bigwave

Thanks for the advise on the transom wood.....Ipe or Hickory will be set in......I still dont know what to do about this.....Im thinking about a aluminum plate rivited over this cancer.....Im sure I will have the strength from the new transom.......what do yall think?


----------



## Jdholmes

I think an aluminum plate is a viable option...that's a heck of a lot of holes.


----------



## bigwave

After much reading and a few replies from the boat house I started in on the transom last night. I did a test area with angle grinder and a 24 paper wheel....big mistake wont do this again. I opted to use a spay stripper followed by 2 inch 3m pad.....I like the results, it is just going to take a while. 

In this pic you can see what the grinder did. 



[/url][/img]
In this pic you can see that I removed grinder gouges



[/url][/img]
In this pic you can see that I still need to Phoz the cancer and cut the transom but overall I like the results almost ready for primer.



[/url][/img]


----------



## bigwave

[/img]


----------



## bigwave

Now the fun begins, hope to have the entire hull stripped this weekend, or at least until the game starts.


----------



## bigwave

Sanding, sanding, sanding, that is all. :LOL2:


----------



## Ictalurus

Looks like your making some progress!


----------



## bigwave

Still sanding but I have most of the outside hull back to bare metal. Right now I have the boat upside down in the garage propped up on crab traps....I would like to know if there is an easy way move it in and out of the garage....roller stands? Anyone have a good way to move around by my self? I will post some more pics up this weekend.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

I used a small dolly, and an old computer chair to move around on the concrete. Anything that rolls is a huge help by yourself

I'm origionally from st.Pete, can't beleave how much its changed in the last 10 years. I didn't even recognize downtown when I was there a couple years ago

Used to live rite by cris park and the boat ramp. Can't wait to get back down there this year and catch a few salty fish

Where abouts do you usually fish?


----------



## bigwave

Here is one from my phone after 10 hours of stripping and sanding....what a bitch





Hey lagerhead I could tell you but I would have to kill ya.....jk..... normally south Boca Ciega bay or pinellas point.......for the flats....my passion is blue water out to the loop current.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

No worrys I'm usually stuck on the shore when we go down there. Fish'd a lot around snell isle

Stripping jonboat paint is the biggest pita in the whole project but looks like you about got it licked


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Nice work Bigwave. I see you got the hull turned over OK. On my boat, the P.O. used a 1/8" piece of Diamond Plate 
on the inside and 1/8" plain aluminum on the outside. 
I think I would apply a liberal coat of 5200 to all those holes before closing up. That stuff is
white tar and once cured, it is permanently bonded. Esp. to yourself.  Keep Hacking...Jerry


----------



## LonLB

bigwave said:


> Advise on how to fix these holes.....I will have a few more to do before I prime and paint......





It's hard to tell in the picture.

How big are they?


----------



## bigwave

It's hard to tell in the picture.

How big are they?
They are not that big....that one is the biggest 1/4 inch.....I am going to marinetex that hole and the miscellaneous rivit holes from past hardware. 

Thanks for the advise Jerry. That is exactly what I planed to do on the transom holes....set it and forget it....plates on both sides before the new transom goes in. Hey If your down in st. pete I work at Fishermans Ideal supply house a.k.a. FISH.....when Im done with my project I plan on traveling to new fishing spots up your way.....and farther north to brooksville. We should hook up. 

Ps I have all weekend to work on this thing.....whoooo hoooooo

Kevin


----------



## fool4fish1226

+1 on what Jonboat said. With the new transom and plates on both sides you will be just fine. The sanding and prep work is the worst part after that the real fun begins. 

P.S. the foam is fun to work with too.


----------



## bigwave

Acetone is my new friend......hey fish did you use all 80cf? I came up with 31 for my boat....I'll be bending your ear soon on the goo.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Just about, I guess I had about 3 quarts left over


----------



## Ictalurus

LonLB said:


> Advise on how to fix these holes.....I will have a few more to do before I prime and paint......



bigwave

I've had excellent results using JB Weld to patch small holes in the hull. I've also heard others warn against it's use though. I put some masking tape on one side and applied JBW to the other. To help with running, I let the JBW harden for 20 min or so before applying. It's very easy to sand smooth and paint over. I've attached a pic of my rig where I used the JBW, sorry about the TM in the after shot. There may be some additional pics in the link to my build. Good luck.


----------



## bigwave

Made a little progress on transom




Mock-up before it gets glued and screwed




MarineTex will be sanded and new alum plate over the transom skin...then primed and painted




Starting to think about inside..I will put two 3" chase tubes...never have enough




Too cold to spray but I'm almost ready to prime outside....should be 80 tomorrow...good time to spray this thing





Well I did not make the progress that I wanted this weekend, but I did manage to get a couple of items done. One thing that has been on my mind is the transom.....as you can see i patched some of the holes with marine tex. I know that this will be covered but it still bothers me....my main goal is to place the engine on the transom before I paint. As you can see in the photos I have not cut it yet. What is the easiest way to cut this out of the aluminum? I have an angle grinder, and a jig saw....input would be appreciated. I also got most of the hull back to bare aluminum.....took 14hrs....but I am happy..... :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Either the grinder or jig saw will work. I prefer the grinder but that's just me (for some reason i do better work with a grinder). I know this may sound weird but I also like to use masonry wheels in stead of metal wheels they seem to last longer and cut better. JMO


----------



## CRAPPIE_SLAYER

Congrats on the good looking project boat. I think you'll be happy with the Mirrocraft. I have damn near the same boat and did a full mod / restore on it about a year and a half ago. Not sure how to post the link to it, but if you search for the topic Finally Happening you should be able to find it, and it may give you a few ideas. Although I still have no viable outboard for it, it saw alot of use last year with the trolling motor and it rides and fishes beautifully. As said in earlier posts, now that you have all of the sanding done (definitly a bitch), now the fun begins. This site is a fantastic resource and everyone is extremely helpful in answering questions. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## bigwave

Ok Crappieslayer, between you and Fish4fool I am constantly changing my ideas for the deck layout. I really like what you did and have a similar idea in mind for mine. I have owned my boat for 10 years and loved it when she ran last. She has been in drydock for over six years under a big old oak tree/wormbed. She will have a 25 johnson strapped to her when Im done. I will use primarily in saltwater around the tampabay area so carpet is not an option. Thank you for chiming in and I hope to make significant progress in the weeks to come. I have to save my pennies and will try to recycle all the junk in my garage on this build. I work for a Tackle/Marine supply store here in st. pete and get all my stuff at cost....big help for a small wallet. I like the redneck spray booth too....

More to come soon. Got the transom glued last night....slow progress but at least I got one more thing done....


----------



## bigwave

before




after




Now the motor will be at the proper depth for propulsion.......I plan on sealing with glass and then a coat or two of gel-coat.....the mason wheel worked great for the cut on the aluminum. Thanks for the tip fish4fool. By the way, anyone know how to get the girlfriend to understand just how important this boat project is.......She just does not understand why I am spending so much time on the boat. :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226

The transom turned out good. About the girl problem not sure what to do


----------



## CRAPPIE_SLAYER

Niced job on the transom. All I can say about the girlfriend is that if she thinks your spending alot of time on the boat now, wait until she sees how much time you spend on it when its done!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## lowblazah

bigwave said:


> I would like to know if there is an easy way move it in and out of the garage....roller stands? Anyone have a good way to move around by my self? I will post some more pics up this weekend.



I created a dolly with casters for my build...


----------



## bigwave

I know this is a bit ahead of what I should be doing right now, but I mocked up an idea for the center spine. I will probably be following Fish4fools layout....this is the only piece of 3/4 I will have in the boat. I believe it will give me a nice sturdy spine, as well as a good spot to elevate my chase tubes and tie my floor joist into. All this stuff down here will be coated with resin and sealed again with gel-coat.....then I will use the expanding foam to lock it all in place and keep my tin from sinking...... :lol:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Big - the piece of pvc I am assuming is for drainage right.


----------



## Ictalurus

bigwave said:


> Now the motor will be at the proper depth for propulsion.......I plan on sealing with glass and then a coat or two of gel-coat.....the mason wheel worked great for the cut on the aluminum. Thanks for the tip fish4fool. By the way, anyone know how to get the girlfriend to understand just how important this boat project is.......She just does not understand why I am spending so much time on the boat. :mrgreen:



Bigwave, with that knee brace right there, I'm not sure my outboard would clamp on. Did you check and see if yours fits?


----------



## bigwave

Ictalrus, good eye....as you can see the bolt holes are almost gone...the bracket will fit between the brace. I will probably have to shave the top just a bit 1/2" or so. I plan on having a diamond plate on this side...and the outside too....I will probably abandon the screw down clamps and bolt the motor right through the transom....like you would if it was not a tiller motor. This will also deter theft long enough for me to sick my dog and or 357 on some idiot trying to steal my motor.


----------



## bigwave

Hey Fish4fool, I plan on putting two pipes, one on each side of the stringer using cushioned hose clamps to elevate the pipes just above the floor joist. I want to run wires through one. and the other one for fuel lines. I don't think you can have enough ways to run stuff back and forth. All the framing will be resin- gel coated then locked in with the expanding foam. The old casting deck lasted 34 years before it finally rotted away, and it only had a light coat of resin.


----------



## bigwave

Well not much accomplished this weekend, the weather was way to wet to spray again  I did punch out a couple more things though.


----------



## bigwave

Still too wet to spray the boat with primer. I had to re-do my transom board. The glue that I used on the first one did not bond. I think it was a bad batch, I used liquid nails for wood, in the past this has worked very well for me.....not this time [-X So going back to my furniture refinishing days I remembered this product, which I know works..... hindsight.

I have also been buying odds and ends here and there....got the bedliner, center support, which I have decided to go with aluminum pool enclosure braces and castle clips that will be screwed into the ribs. I have plenty of L-brackets and about 10' of old aluminum window frames. If I can get some drier weather I will also be starting my livewell project....going to make my own.

Oh yea I almost forgot. I got all the seams on the hull gooed with 5200 and a few more hours of sanding done....seems like that is never ending


----------



## bigwave

The titebond III glue worked just like I thought it would. I was out of town this weekend but I did manage to cut the new transom board and sanded it down with 100girt. I will glass tonight and should be ready gel-coat later this week. The weather looks to be much better this week, so I should be able to get the primer coat on the hull.....thank god....I am tired of sanding and filling holes.... [-o< The hull prep has been the hardest part of my mod so far, patience is killing me but I feel confident the end result will be worth it.

P.S. The first transom board that did not bond will now be used as a motor stand/template for any future transom replacement.....I put about 4 hours of work into this mistake...at least I can salvage it for the stand. I can't see throwing it away.


----------



## bigwave

Small update the glue worked awesome. I will now gel-coat this tonight.


----------



## GGUG

Take a look at my transom. It is not finsihed because of corners on top need to be upgraded but it may help. It is under Gerards overpowered jon boat


----------



## GGUG

Retyping because I did not see last message post. Check out Gerards overpowered jon boat. You do not have to go to this extreme but it should give you an idea or two


----------



## bigwave

Gerard, I am planning on putting a skin inside and outside just as you did. My original plan was to use diamond plate 1/4", But I found an alternative to that....I am either going to use my old seat aluminum for the skin, or 16" aluminum kick plate that is used on pool enclosures. Its only 33 bucks at home depot for a 16'x16" piece...and its already powder-coated. It will do what I need for the finish look on the outside of the hull. The transom itself is already solid as a rock. Your mod is looking good so far...probably going to set some speed records with that set up. :shock:


----------



## bigwave

[/attachment]
Well I finished the transom..I utilized my bench seat for the skin, inside and out. The board has one coat of resin, two coats gel-coat. Here are shots from start to finish. Just a little more sanding and primer time.....wooo hoooo :LOL2:


----------



## Jdholmes

Pretty looking transom block - good job.


----------



## esoxkid06

After looking at your hull I see what you mean, your right mine does not have that, must be because its a different model? same paint jobs almost as mine, so I'm guessing it may have been made at the Northport plant? thats located about 30 minutes away from me in the small town of Gillett, Wisconsin. not really helpful info but its kinda cool knowing that these boats are made in the area


----------



## bigwave

> After looking at your hull I see what you mean, your right mine does not have that, must be because its a different model? same paint jobs almost as mine, so I'm guessing it may have been made at the Northport plant? thats located about 30 minutes away from me in the small town of Gillett, Wisconsin. not really helpful info but its kinda cool knowing that these boats are made in the area


 
If you call Mirrorcraft they can tell you what make and model you have. I still have the hull id tag...mine was made in 1984. They were very helpful.


----------



## esoxkid06

I have the Northport Troller model so thats probably why? I may have to give them a call. thanks for the info!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Bigwave - Thats coming along nicely anymore updates?


----------



## bigwave

fool4fish1226 said:


> Bigwave - Thats coming along nicely anymore updates?



Its been slow-going. I did prime the outside transom last night.....kinda messing around with a technique my buddy told me about. I have procured some more material for the aluminum framing. I will start to shoot the hull later today. My neighbor has a steam box that he bends hardwood with...I am leaning towards a possible Teak crush-rail........but that's way down the road. If I could get the weekend to cooperate with me, I might actually make some significant progress.


----------



## bigwave

I got most of the inside painting done this weekend, time to flip her finish the outside. Once again slow progress but only had one day to work on her.


----------



## ChitownBasser

The floor of my boat is bare right now. I eventually plan on doing the same as you. Looks good btw. How many cans of bedliner did you use? Or did you paint it on? I am flipping mine over this week too.


----------



## bigwave

I used four cans of bed liner, 3 cans of primer. I did not use the bed liner for leak prevention, more for added corrosion resistance. My primary use will be saltwater, the old paint held up pretty good for an 84 hull. I did have some pitting on some of the ribs so that is why I used bed liner. The sides on the inside will probably be white if I even paint them. The self-etching primer went on right over the old paint and it looks pretty good for one coat. I stripped the outside hull but I'm not sure I am going to use self etching on the outside. I am currently looking at Awl-crarft paint with an epoxy primer. I have a nice spray gun and I will probably spay with my compressor. It all comes down to money....the paint is kinda expensive. You know I still have one of my seats that I plan on using as a test dummy, If I self-etch and use a rattle can paint and it does not come off easy I might just go this route....its a hell of alot easier.


----------



## esoxkid06

starting to look real nice!


----------



## bigwave

esoxkid06 said:


> starting to look real nice!


Thanks, you boat turned out real nice too.....I guess with all the winter yall get up there you have more time and buddies to help you....I have me....so I am slow......but steady...it just pisses my gf off when I spend all day in the garage working on my boat. Next step is to organize my stuff.....I have crap all over and its starting to get in the way....


----------



## PitFishin'

bigwave said:


> esoxkid06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> starting to look real nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you boat turned out real nice too.....I guess with all the winter yall get up there you have more time and buddies to help you....I have me....so I am slow......but steady...it just pisses my gf off when I spend all day in the garage working on my boat. Next step is to organize my stuff.....I have crap all over and its starting to get in the way....
Click to expand...


i dont think your moving slow at all, looks great! i feel the same way about my pace but what are you gonna do? itll get done when it gets done. take your time and do it right. i had 140+ holes in my hull, fortunatly ive got a buddy that was willing to tig them shut for me. got a few more then ill be waiting on the weather to break a little so i can paint. keep up the good work!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Bigwave looks good once you get the outside done the project will start moving faster. I know I felt like I was making no progress at points but good things come to those who wait.


----------



## ReelLowBudget

Lookin good so far man, you're not coming along too badly, I'd pe happy going at that pace. At least you're doing it right the first time, I'm just slapping stuff together in hopes to get on the water this weekend at the latest... And about the girlfriend, I hear ya, mine loves to fish though so I just keep reminding her that we can't go until I finish the boat... That usually buys me till about 9pm, then there's nothing I can do but go inside if I don't want to hear it for the next few days...


----------



## bigwave

No real updates on the boat, but I did get my garage cleaned up.....now I have lots of room to work on the boat. I got the compressor fired up and have made myself some room to spray.....woo hooo. I have realized that it is going to take longer to finish my boat than I anticipated. I cannot believe how much crap I had laying around my garage.....some of it has been in boxes for 20 years, bye bye old crap I will never use. I had a large pile of plywood that I was tripping over while working in the garage......now I have lots of shelves to put stuff on. Overall I had a real productive weekend for me, now its back to the boat for the rest of the week. No work this weekend because I am going to the St. Pete Grand Prix.


----------



## esoxkid06

bigwave said:


> esoxkid06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> starting to look real nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you boat turned out real nice too.....I guess with all the winter yall get up there you have more time and buddies to help you....I have me....so I am slow......but steady...it just pisses my gf off when I spend all day in the garage working on my boat. Next step is to organize my stuff.....I have crap all over and its starting to get in the way....
Click to expand...


yup up here in the northwoods its either work on stuff in the shop or jig through a hole in the ice... ur getting there there tho, try having ur gf help on the boat... or maybe thats a bad idea #-o she could hand you tools possibly? haha


----------



## bigwave

esoxkid06 said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esoxkid06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> starting to look real nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you boat turned out real nice too.....I guess with all the winter yall get up there you have more time and buddies to help you....I have me....so I am slow......but steady...it just pisses my gf off when I spend all day in the garage working on my boat. Next step is to organize my stuff.....I have crap all over and its starting to get in the way....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup up here in the northwoods its either work on stuff in the shop or jig through a hole in the ice... ur getting there there tho, try having ur gf help on the boat... or maybe thats a bad idea #-o she could hand you tools possibly? haha
Click to expand...


Well looks like the weather is breaking for you guys up there, as far as the girlfriend goes, there are way to many spiders in the garage for her to be in there, gotta love my mancave....


----------



## bigwave

Well my boat now fits nicely into the garage.....all junk is removed and I made some nice little workbenches out of the plywood I had laying around. I have had one thing on my mind for the last two weeks. When I made my first transom board the cavitation plate hung about three inches below the water line. Since I had to re-do it I changed my measurements to raise the plate just a bit......What do you guys think? I finally got to hang the motor on it again and this is where she falls now. Is the cavitation plate at the optimal depth now?......looking for some opinions. It is not too late to adjust it, if need be.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Looks like it’s at a good height to me. Any other progess with the boat.


----------



## bigwave

fool4fish1226 said:


> Looks like it’s at a good height to me. Any other progess with the boat.


Thats about it, that thing called life keeps getting in the way of my boat....... :lol: I plan on working a little on it saturday, going to grand prix on sunday, so probably be next week before I get going again. I did manage to clean up my garage and she now has a home to rest in. I got the garage area ready to shoot with my new spray gun....cant wait to start playing with that thing. I am leaning toward using a product called awl craft, in a light teal color. two part epoxy primer coat followed by a couple of coats of paint and then some hi gloss over it all.....depends on how this gun shoots though.....I cant believe how good the rattle can looks on a test piece of aluminum.....and I still might just get some topside like you did...its a hell of alot cheaper. I still cant paint until I get all the rivet work done for the framing.....that is where my focus is right now. Time to break out the drill and get her going again.


----------



## esoxkid06

yup up here in the northwoods its either work on stuff in the shop or jig through a hole in the ice... ur getting there there tho, try having ur gf help on the boat... or maybe thats a bad idea #-o she could hand you tools possibly? haha[/quote]

Well looks like the weather is breaking for you guys up there, as far as the girlfriend goes, there are way to many spiders in the garage for her to be in there, gotta love my mancave.... [/quote]

Looks nice with a motor on it!... yea it has been unseasonably warm up here reached 82 the other day... for Wisconsin thats unheard of, usually still drilling holes in the ice... on the bright side i got the new boat out on the river yesterday, landed a nice Walleye in it to break it in!


----------



## MrSimon

That's a monster eye!!! Nice job =D>


----------



## bigwave

I started my framing for my decks. I cant wait until I get my chop-saw metal blade. I had to make the clips using my angle grinder I cut the castle clips to suit my needs. I think I figured out how to get the compound angles, now I just need the proper blade for my saw and I should move right along with the rest of the frame work. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Johny25

I like that rivet into the ribs idea. My neighbor has the same boat and wants me to put a floor in his boat so I will be following this mod to see what you do Bigwave. Nice job so far : ) Oh and be careful with that chop saw cutting that aluminum, even with a metal cutting blade it will snag that aluminum right at the end of the cut and throw that aluminum around. I cringe when I see people cut aluminum with a chop saw, can be very dangerous. Get a cutting disc if you can that does not have teeth like the blades do. May cut just a little slower but much safer.


----------



## bigwave

Thanks Johny25, It is pretty easy to drill the ribs, you just have to take it slow so you dont punch through the hull. I only had a few of the braces with rivets in them and it was already feeling strong. Super light too. I plan on getting a fiber blade with no teeth,just like the one on my grinder only thicker. It is pretty easy cutting with the grinder but its hard to get a flush plumb cut. I should make some significant progress now that I have figured out how to attach all the aluminum. Thanks to johnboatjerry.......got the idea from his build. On a side note I just found a place that will sell me 1x1 square tube in 24 foot pieces for 30 bucks......they are a hell of alot cheaper than Homedepot. Town and country industries.....great prices on aluminum.


----------



## ReelLowBudget

You'll be alright with the chop saw with a metal cutting blade, just don't force it and wear you some glasses... And it's best not to wear flip flops or crocs, take it from me... Personal experience... Ou might want to hit the back side with a flap disk too to get rid of the sharp edges... I've done quite a bit of steel fabricating so I have most of the tools for metalwork if you need a hand... If I can get some damn time to do anything... Lol


----------



## fool4fish1226

Can't wait to see some more progress, hope all is going well


----------



## bigwave

Thanks Fish, I got my new blade for the chop saw....and I scored a ss hvlp spray gun at the marine flea market last weekend. I only paid 8 bucks for the gun and a 2' ss piano hinge. Should make some progress this weekend. Still kicking around the foam under the deck.......will need some help if I pull the trigger on that one.


----------



## Lunkerville

Excellent job so far Big Wave. You have inspired me to begin my mod the minute it comes out of storage! Just a quick question regarding the aluminum. How are you fastening the cross beams to each other for strength? Thanks and once again, great job.


----------



## bigwave

Lunkerville said:


> Excellent job so far Big Wave. You have inspired me to begin my mod the minute it comes out of storage! Just a quick question regarding the aluminum. How are you fastening the cross beams to each other for strength? Thanks and once again, great job.



If you look in the above pics you will see that I cut the castle clips in half, and then half again. I cut them with a grinder and they are not perfect, but since I already purchased them, I will use them. I have secured them at 90 degree's on each joint. Some have 3/16 rivets and some will have self-tapping aluminum screws. I will use the screws mostly on the underside of the cross members. I will take more pics of the l-bracket clips this weekend. By the way, the ones that I finished last night are real strong.....I ran out of stock so of to the depot today.


----------



## flajsh

Hey bigwave. Awesome mod. I'm in Dunedin fl I have a small 10 ft Jon that I'm trying to spruce up and sell
Because I want to get in something bigger for me and my daughter to fish in.
I figure we fish in same type of waters as far as boat traffic. I was wondering what you think would be better a flat
bottom Jon or a v type. I was leaning towards Jon but not sure. I want to deck it and do some mode when I get it


----------



## bigwave

flajsh said:


> Hey bigwave. Awesome mod. I'm in Dunedin fl I have a small 10 ft Jon that I'm trying to spruce up and sell
> Because I want to get in something bigger for me and my daughter to fish in.
> I figure we fish in same type of waters as far as boat traffic. I was wondering what you think would be better a flat
> bottom Jon or a v type. I was leaning towards Jon but not sure. I want to deck it and do some mode when I get it



IMO I am sticking with my deep-v. I have two jon-boats and the other one is a shallow-v. I like my mirrorcraft because with all the boat traffic on the ICW the deep v just cuts right though them. I travel all over the south boca ciega bay and all the way out to the skyway. This boat rides nice, its dry, and I can still run in a foot of water....stop and pole anywhere I want. When I finish my mod, I hope to get together with a few tinboat members in our area and have a small tournament. I think that would be fun. I will also have my boat ready to travel the state, there are several members on here that I would love to hook up with and learn their neck of the woods, and vise a versa. I am taking my time and self-teaching myself with this boat.....the information here is down right awesome. 

see ya on da water
Kevin


----------



## bigwave

Got to work on the boat sunday, this is what I got done. I ran out of stock again so off to the depot this weekend. There are still a few joints that need l-brackets, ran out of those too. I am real happy with how this is coming together. It is already super strong. I think once I start to lay the plywood down everything will tie together and make this hull stronger than when the seats were in her. I found that using the angle grinder is the best way for me to cut the aluminum without distortion. Its not perfect by any means but you will never see the framing once the wood is laid. Did I mention that it is super strong.......... :lol:


----------



## Johny25

Hey very nice frame work Bigwave =D> Keep this up and I may be inspired to re-do mine in aluminum framing....lol


----------



## bigwave

Johny25 said:


> Hey very nice frame work Bigwave =D> Keep this up and I may be inspired to re-do mine in aluminum framing....lol


Thanks Johny25. If you look at the front casting deck area and the rear casting deck area there is no vertical supports yet. I plan on laying the plywood in first and then support the decks vertically. On tap this week, finish the framing then start laying out the chase tubes and wiring. Then she will be flipped and painted finally. Come on refund check...im out of money right now....... [-o<


----------



## fool4fish1226

Big it's startin to look good. Keep up the great work


----------



## moberg12

fool4fish1226 said:


> Big it's startin to look good. Keep up the great work



+1 it is really starting to come together, Nice work!!


----------



## wcbond4

bigwave said:


> Ok so now I am ready to start getting the surface ready. I want to know if I can go straight over this finish....some is kilz....other is factory primer...I plan on using self etching primer.....then a good coat of bedliner paint. 1. Do I need to take back to bare metal? If so what is the best way to strip it. the entire boat will have a deck that ties up to original piece on the bow.......I plan on putting supports where the benches used to be. I will then frame around them for storage......I will still have a cap for the casting deck which will end at the existing brackets are now......I am up for all Ideas. No wire wheel on the aluminum right?




yay beer!


----------



## bigwave

One of the necessary building parts, the beer helps me stare at the boat more than I should, but the ideas do seem to come with a little deep thought.


----------



## BOB350RX

got the same boat at hom its in my sig if ya wanna take a look re did it last year havent run it much this year at all :?


----------



## flajsh

I really like your build and boat. I couldn't decide on a flat or one like yours.
But I came across a mirro 16ft up in inverness with a trailer so I grabbed it.
Hopefully I can get it started soon. I will be borrowing some of you ideas.

John.


----------



## bigwave

Thanks Flajsh, It is very rewarding knowing that when I am finished my boat will be 99% of what I want. It has been slow going but I should make some progress in the weeks to come. This is a list of what I still have to do.

1. Finish up framework. Still need to buy more.....  
2. Prime and paint outside of the boat. Still need to buy this.....
3. Run chase tubes for wiring and pull all wire. Already have wire and tubing.
4. Lay the 1/2 4 layer exterior plywood. Still need to by this.....
5. Resin and gelcoat all wood. Already have resin and gelcoat. 
6. Install Bilge pump..panel for bilge, float switch....already have this.
7. Install tranducer and badass chartplotter.......already have this.
8. Install accessory panel. Already have this.
9. Install running lights....already have these. 
10. Install led courtesy lights....still need to buy this. 
11. I am sure I will have a few small things..foam,cup holders, rod holders,etc....??????
12. Strip and paint trailer.
13. Go fishing........ :lol: 

I am probably into this project for about $700...so far. I will tally all my receipts when I am finished....I'm guessing $1000 start to finish, but it will be like a brand new boat when I am done....


----------



## Gators5220

Sweet boat man, love the progress, where you gonna fish it at? I'd love to find a larger deep v-jon boat like this for my next build an offshore dual motored (got twin yahama 50's sittin in the shed), with a platform for some snapper, groupas, and the like...are you putting a console on this or keeping it with the tiller arm? Good progress love the attention to detail, should be a sweet boat when it's all done!


----------



## bigwave

I fish all inshore with this boat, mostly snook, redfish, trout, and love to chase the poons. I am still up in the air on a console, time will tell. I like what salty dawg did with his mod, I might try to make a small console for my ff, and other accessories. I had a busy weekend fishing so no boat work. I should get back on her this week.....payday today.


----------



## Gators5220

Ya Salty's boat has got me thinkin about an offshore tin boat, I like his build a lot as well...I'm a hp guy though and with his boat I'd have atleast gone 40 to 50 hp...but I always overpower my boats...to each their own


----------



## flajsh

Hey big.
You mentioned going to a service center for a motor.
do you know of a good one in our area.

John.


----------



## bigwave

Well I got just a bit more framing done. I thought I would post up a couple of pics on how I am attaching my joints on the aluminum framing. I have a quick question for anyone who has used aluminum sheet for their decks. PSG-1, Bugpac, Bassboy, or anyone else. I am thinking about using aluminum for the decks....

1. How much bracing should I use for adequate support for the decks. As it stand now there will be support bracing 11 1/4" from the center line...will this be enough to put sheet aluminum on the main deck without flex or bows? 

2. What gauge sheet? What can I expect to pay for the standards sheet size, and what sizes are available for the sheets?


----------



## flajsh

At least someone is making progress.
I haven't had much time for mine.


----------



## bigwave

flajsh said:


> At least someone is making progress.
> I haven't had much time for mine.


 Too funny, it only takes money, which mine is real tight right now. It took me a while to realize that rushing this mod is not the way to do it. I have a whole box full of stuff just waiting to be installed, bilge pump, livewell pump, lights, wires, etc. I know that where I am at on this build is the most important. I plan on working on the boat all day sunday, and should make some more progress. Hopefully no one asks me to go fishing this weekend....keeps getting in the way of my build.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Any progess is better then no progess.

Big it's coming along nicely the bracing looks great


----------



## PSG-1

Looks good so far! Check your PM.


----------



## bigwave

Well even though Sunday was mother's day, I did manage to get some more framing done. Just a few more sticks of aluminum and I will be done. After some advise I am considering going with .090 sheet for the main deck and the front and rear casting deck. The price has to be right or I will go with my original plan of 1/2 plywood.....the weight difference is real tempting even though it might cost double.....Oh well still have time to think about it.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Big - Thats starting to take shape, how strudy is the framing can you stand on it now or do you have to brace it up some more.

If you can go with the alumimun do it, nothing wrong with the wood but weight and life span of the aluminum can't be beat.

My next boat will be a wood free creation which I am already designing in head only at this point, no way mamma would go for boat #4 at this point.


----------



## bigwave

Well the main deck is study as all be....I can stand on it already. with now bows. The front and rear casting deck still need a few cross members where I plan to sit while driving. I am going to complete the main deck first in order to put probably four vertical supports for the casting decks front and rear. I will place aluminum angle iron for the face of the casting decks, this will also allow me an attachment point for the vertical supports, and have a nailer for the face of the casting decks. the rear casting deck face will have a vented swinging door for my gas tank....centered. I will have two trap doors on the rear deck for access to bilge pump and storage.....now I just need to find the sheet aluminum for a reasonable price. It is funny but I too am thinking about going for a bigger all aluminum boat....my gf would absolutely kill me if I brought a fourth boat home.


----------



## moberg12

Boat is looking real good. Looks like you'll be fishing from it in no time.


----------



## MrSimon

I just got a bunch of road signs from the local township buildings scrap pile, and they are all exactly .9" thick. I laid them out on the floor of my basstracker and walked around to get a feeling for how sturdy they are. I'm about 200 pounds and I figure I want a MAXIMUM of a 12" gap anywhere to avoid sagging and bending.

I suppose once its all put together and riveted down, maybe I could get away with larger gaps, but why push it.


----------



## flajsh

The boat is coming along real good big. I like the aluminum angle.


----------



## bigwave

MrSimon said:


> I just got a bunch of road signs from the local township buildings scrap pile, and they are all exactly .9" thick. I laid them out on the floor of my basstracker and walked around to get a feeling for how sturdy they are. I'm about 200 pounds and I figure I want a MAXIMUM of a 12" gap anywhere to avoid sagging and bending.
> 
> I suppose once its all put together and riveted down, maybe I could get away with larger gaps, but why push it.



Well after some good advise from PSG-1 I am probably going to use the .90 Sheet aluminum. The support braces for the main deck just happen to be 12" on center from the center brace.....I planed it that way so I could rip 1/2 plywood and get the whole sheet for the main deck, with only one seam down the middle of the boat. I know it might take a little longer, but I really think I am going to use aluminum for the deck....time and money will dictate that. 

Thanks for the comments guys. I really appreciate the feedback, good bad or indifferent.


----------



## flajsh

Is there a way to deaden the sound from aluminum flooring or is not that much.
cause I was considered using that also.

Hey big. One of these days I may have to pay for gas and bait so you can show me how to catch
a dam snook.

Lmao theres the name of my boat.
Snookless.


----------



## xbacksideslider

How much lighter is .090 aluminum compared to 1/2 plywood? Not much I'd bet. If you go to .063, then yes, maybe 20 pounds lighter per sheet.

It's more about how you want to build it than weight.

Aluminum is more difficult to fabricate, but a superior material for this application. Wood is cheaper both as a material and to fabricate. 

Nice job, I like your project.


----------



## PSG-1

xbacksideslider said:


> How much lighter is .090 aluminum compared to 1/2 plywood? Not much I'd bet. If you go to .063, then yes, maybe 20 pounds lighter per sheet.
> 
> It's more about how you want to build it than weight.
> 
> Aluminum is more difficult to fabricate, but a superior material for this application. Wood is cheaper both as a material and to fabricate.
> 
> Nice job, I like your project.




.090 aluminum may not be much lighter than 1/2 plywood, but the plywood can absorb moisture and become heavy. Also, the absorption of water will cause plywood to de-laminate. Another concern, any water absorbed by the plywood will speed up corrosion if the plywood is in contact with aluminum. 

Plywood is more susceptible to warping and buckling, and de-laminating when continually exposed to UV light, heat, cold, and moisture, all of which are present on a boat.

None of these issues exist with aluminum. While it may be harder to work with aluminum, it is definitely the permanent solution.


----------



## bigwave

flajsh said:


> Is there a way to deaden the sound from aluminum flooring or is not that much.
> cause I was considered using that also.
> 
> Hey big. One of these days I may have to pay for gas and bait so you can show me how to catch
> a dam snook.
> 
> Lmao theres the name of my boat.
> Snookless.



Right now I am not too concerned about sound from the deck. The void spaces will be filled with some type of foam...tbd. If I can find the sheet aluminum for a decent price I will use, then I will worry about the sound dampening. I usually either pole or drift up on the fish in the flats. Stealth is key to the big snook. I will take ya when I am finished.


----------



## xbacksideslider

4x8 sheets of construction styrofoam are about $10 per and a spray can of contact cement will stick them together and to your aluminum sheet. 

For below deck or to build it up from the V to a flat surface by careful cutting and selection of thicknesses of the foam. It cuts easily freehand with a simple hack saw blade.

As for yor storage areas that have aluminum decking above, the styrofoam sheet can be stuck up under your deck with the spray contact cement as well

That should deaden sound quite well.


----------



## PSG-1

Also, egg crate foam is useful for dampening sound, this can be installed underneath elevated decks with some 3M spray adhesive.


----------



## bigwave

xbacksideslider said:


> 4x8 sheets of construction styrofoam are about $10 per and a spray can of contact cement will stick them together and to your aluminum sheet.
> 
> For below deck or to build it up from the V to a flat surface by careful cutting and selection of thicknesses of the foam. It cuts easily freehand with a simple hack saw blade.
> 
> As for yor storage areas that have aluminum decking above, the styrofoam sheet can be stuck up under your deck with the spray contact cement as well
> 
> That should deaden sound quite well.


Even if I don't use aluminum for the decks, the 4x8 closed cell sheets are probably going to be what I use. For the price and ease of use this seems practical to me. I like the two part foam but it is too much money for me. I might just go foamless for a while. This will only be temporary, when I am shaking down the boat. I want to make sure all wiring and accessories work before I go and cover with any type of foam.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Big - Got anymore Updates


----------



## bigwave

Not yet, funny I was just reading mooberg, and flajsh, I plan on working on her this weekend. Mount chase tubes wiring transducer, I am still sourcing sheet aluminum....really want to use that instead of wood. I really need to get going so I can get all the other stuff done....I am ready to paint too, once I put the thru hulls in and couple more rivets for the angle iron supports. Its slow but I want it done right.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Any progress is good progress and wanting it done right is a good thing.


----------



## radgumbo

Try these...https://www.harborfreight.com/pack-of-8-alumiweld-aluminum-welding-rods-44810.html

I was responding to your question about how to repair holes...sorry.


----------



## flajsh

bigwave said:


> Thanks Johny25, It is pretty easy to drill the ribs, you just have to take it slow so you dont punch through the hull. I only had a few of the braces with rivets in them and it was already feeling strong. Super light too. I plan on getting a fiber blade with no teeth,just like the one on my grinder only thicker. It is pretty easy cutting with the grinder but its hard to get a flush plumb cut. I should make some significant progress now that I have figured out how to attach all the aluminum. Thanks to johnboatjerry.......got the idea from his build. On a side note I just found a place that will sell me 1x1 square tube in 24 foot pieces for 30 bucks......they are a hell of alot cheaper than Homedepot. Town and country industries.....great prices on aluminum.



Big. Which branch did you go to for town and country. Also did the have to order the square or is it stocked.
thanks.


----------



## bigwave

They are in Tampa, They have a minimum for delivery right to your location.....I don't remember what it was though....I had half of my stock already put in the boat when I found them. For ease and convenience I bought the rest at home depot.


----------



## bigwave

I had two extra wheels just setting in the sand behind my garage. They were old and the tires were dry rotted....so out comes the grinder and a few minutes late both of the tires were off the rims. Both tires had water inside the rims and had a little rust on them. I forgot to take a pic of the finished product but here some of the in between. I wish I would have taken a pic before I started. This only cost me 12 bucks. I used phoz to eat all the rust and dirt off the rims, rinsed with water, Primed with auto primer, painted with metalic blue. I will post the finished pic later tonight. Now I just have to find some new tires, and build the trailer around my new painted rims...........got something done at least. Hey they turned out better than I thought they would....These rims were completely rusted when I started. It took me about 2 hours to clean,prime,paint. I am happy with the results.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Big - the wheels turned out nice any more progress on the boat.


----------



## bigwave

Not yet, I did the wheels this weekend between the family thing......my step-daughter is in town all week so we just played and spent time with the kids.They will be going to j-ville Tuesday so I plan on working on the boat this week. I finally have a little money and should start doing odds and ends all week.


----------



## flajsh

bigwave said:


> Well even though Sunday was mother's day, I did manage to get some more framing done. Just a few more sticks of aluminum and I will be done. After some advise I am considering going with .090 sheet for the main deck and the front and rear casting deck. The price has to be right or I will go with my original plan of 1/2 plywood.....the weight difference is real tempting even though it might cost double.....Oh well still have time to think about it.


Big
I'm in process of planning out my floor. I was wondering if you are putting anymore vertical supports.
or is it sturdy enough without them on the outer horizontals.


----------



## bigwave

The way it is right now is very solid.....I might put a few more braces between the long runs on the bottom deck....I have been holding out on the decking since I want it to be aluminum. I put a small piece of plywood down on the deck area and It felt real solid. On the upper decks there will be vertical pieces of plywood to carry the load of the decks. I will have two side lockers running between the casting decks, port and starboard....this in theory should stiffen up the entire boat since I can attach at multiple points and pull the sides in......I hope to stand on these lockers too.....we will see. Hey did you get a good deal on your motor? My family has gone back home, so now I hope to work on the boat this weekend.....still have a ton of stuff to do.


----------



## flajsh

bigwave said:


> The way it is right now is very solid.....I might put a few more braces between the long runs on the bottom deck....I have been holding out on the decking since I want it to be aluminum. I put a small piece of plywood down on the deck area and It felt real solid. On the upper decks there will be vertical pieces of plywood to carry the load of the decks. I will have two side lockers running between the casting decks, port and starboard....this in theory should stiffen up the entire boat since I can attach at multiple points and pull the sides in......I hope to stand on these lockers too.....we will see. Hey did you get a good deal on your motor? My family has gone back home, so now I hope to work on the boat this weekend.....still have a ton of stuff to do.


Gonna steal your floor framing most likely that's why I was wondering. How many feet of angle did you
use on flooring frame.


----------



## bigwave

I will have to check my receipts, but I am guessing 15 8' pieces.....I paid more than I should have since I bought the tubing from home depot....I wish we had a salvage yard somewhere close...that is the way to buy the framing. The only thing I would have done different would be to run a piece of aluminum angle down the centerline of the boat to attach the vertical supports. This is an afterthought but the framing is already done. It is still solid as can be and when the decking goes on everything should really shore up.


----------



## Silverad04

bigwave said:


> Well I got just a bit more framing done. I thought I would post up a couple of pics on how I am attaching my joints on the aluminum framing. I have a quick question for anyone who has used aluminum sheet for their decks. PSG-1, Bugpac, Bassboy, or anyone else. I am thinking about using aluminum for the decks....
> 
> 1. How much bracing should I use for adequate support for the decks. As it stand now there will be support bracing 11 1/4" from the center line...will this be enough to put sheet aluminum on the main deck without flex or bows?
> 
> 2. What gauge sheet? What can I expect to pay for the standards sheet size, and what sizes are available for the sheets?



Boat is looking awesome!!! Does anyone have any insight on the use of self tapping screws over rivits? I would think a self tapping screw or bolt where possible with some locktite would be more secure than rivits. Obviously screws and bolts arnt practical for securing the framing to the boat ribs, but for the rest of the framing. Do we have any engineers or anyone who has done any research on this?

-Rob


----------



## bigwave

This is what I have learned so far....I used the self tappers with aluminum l-brackets to secure the pieces of the framing to each other. They seem to be strong enough but I should have used two screws on each side to make sure the braces don't move. In my case this is the first time utilizing framing secured in this manor. I will have all the framing welded next time...that was not in my budget. I am confidant that when the decks go on and I screw them to the framing this will shore it up even more. This project is a learn as I go kind of thing.....I am already thinking of a 20' v for my next mod...... :mrgreen: It will be an all weld mod....kinda like daveinga's mod....I know his is solid as a rock.


----------



## moberg12

Have you been making any progress? we need updates!!


----------



## bigwave

Not yet Mo, I have been real busy with work....I have been fishing every weekend for the past month...next week I will be competing in the Sarasota Slam Billfish tournament. After that I guess I can get back at it. The weather has been so hot here that I just dont feel like working in the garage after a long day of work...plus the skeeters are terrible. I am close though...just need to get off my butt and get it done.


----------



## pauldanielm

Been following your posts and can say that I cannot wait to see the final product of your boat. Its going to be awesome


----------



## bigwave

I have finished cutting out the casting deck and the floor for the bow of my boat, I will post pics later tonight....I used a technique that my girlfriend taught me from her sewing days that really helps with the radius cuts. I plan on starting the back casting deck tonight and finish the entire floor this weekend. Pics to follow later.


----------



## Johny25

We need to get this boat on the water Bigwave :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

I know, I know, with a 14yo getting ready to start school, and all that comes with it, I have been busy this summer...but I am cutting wood now.....stay tuned hope to have a water test here in a couple of weeks. I will then be playing around with the motor and prop to get the most out of my engine without killing it.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Good to hear you are moving along - can't wait to see the pictures. :beer:


----------



## bigwave

View attachment 4
This is just the start of the casting deck. I will attach each piece with angle aluminum and I estimate that I had 15% waste of the 4x8 sheet of 1/2". I will use the scrap pieces as nailer's where needed. Sorry the pics are crappy.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Lookin good =D> Now getter done so you can enjoy it :beer:


----------



## nelsonbjcw

Looks great. You commented on my deck question and I have decided to go with the urethane. I also like the aluminum supports that you are using. I will probably use it on my next project. I hope to finish mine and fish out of it for a year or so then upgrade to a bigger boat.


----------



## bigwave

Thank you, the aluminum was pretty easy to work with and now the decks are coming together nicely. I will post some more pics up later, I have the back bottom deck cut out and have started putting the vertical supports in for a dry fit. Next step is to coat all the wood with fiberglass resin and paint the outside. I need a good few days of no rain so I can spray her down and finish the outside. I have a new idea of using turnbuckles to secure the sides where the middle seat was. They will be concealed by the rod lockers and should be stronger than the original configuration. The casting deck up front is super sturdy with just a dry fit.....once I secure the wood to the aluminum I will have the long awaited break-dance floor...... :lol:


----------



## bigwave

Here is a small update. I have sanded the plywood with my palm sander 100grit. This will be the forward top casting deck. I plan to put at least two coats of grey over all wood surfaces, followed by some flake and then two coats of satin clear. I know this is not much of an update, but this will be it for the weekend. I will be at the Jaxsonville/Texans game tomorrow........go Texans \ 27-7 But I still got spanked in fantasy football. I forgot to post what I used for the paint. After looking at some other mods, Mobergs especially changed my mind. I chose to use this poly floor paint that they tinted grey for me. I will put two coats on all wood surfaces, followed by some decorative grey,black,light blue flake. I will then put two coats of a satin clear Poly that I just happen to have laying around. I hope to have a decent seal on the wood when finished. I used a 8" fine roller brush to apply the paint.....Note: this stuff dries too fast to roll and tip method.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Looks good =D>


----------



## bigwave

Here is the what the wood deck looks like after two coats and the flake added to the surface. I will topcoat with the clear later this evening.


----------



## moberg12

looks awesome!!!


----------



## offdutyangler

Bigwave, where is the finished picture? Your mod is looking GREAT!


----------



## bigwave

Well It has been very slow lately. I have been very busy with work since it is stone crab season. I also have a 14 yo step son and lady to take care of. I am the sole bread winner right now, so my funds are very limited with my boat. I have been fishing too.......stay tuned I should get hard at it again in a week or so. Thank you for the complement, lots of mistakes but it sure has been fun so far.


----------



## bigwave

Guess what I started yesterday


----------



## fool4fish1226

Paint =D> =D> that olny means your getting closer and OH send me some claws :LOL2:


----------



## bigwave

Hey Fool, I will gladly send ya some, I plan on putting out 10 traps this season....the crabs are good this year, most people that I have talked to are getting between a 1/2lb-1lb per trap. I can send you some when I start fishing for em.....its pretty easy through ups, you just have to make sure your doggies dont get into them before you get home. My lab loves stonecrab, but they dont love him if you know what I mean.


----------



## PSG-1

bigwave said:


> Hey Fool, I will gladly send ya some, I plan on putting out 10 traps this season....the crabs are good this year, most people that I have talked to are getting between a 1/2lb-1lb per trap. I can send you some when I start fishing for em.....its pretty easy through ups, you just have to make sure your doggies dont get into them before you get home. My lab loves stonecrab, but they dont love him if you know what I mean.



Boat is looking good! We like stone crab claws, too. :mrgreen: 

We usually get ours when we're out gigging at night, on the oyster beds, you'll often see stone crabs moving around, we scoop them up with a dip net, and get a claw. 

I've seen other guys that reach their hands in holes and pull them out. To me, that just seems insane, putting your hand in a hole with something that can crack clams with its claws. Saw a horror story where somebody did it the wrong way, needless to say, he won't be giving anybody the bird with his right hand anymore. :shock: 

I've never been pinched by one....and don't want to be, I know how bad a blue crab can pinch, can't even imagine how bad a stone crab can pinch.


----------



## moberg12

Looking Good!!


----------



## bigwave

Primed and ready, I am thinking black metal flake bottom, with royal blue metal flake sides.


----------



## PSG-1

Amazing job, bigwave! I went back and looked at page 1, to make sure it was the same boat! 

That thing is like a Virginia Slim....it's come a long way, baby! =D> :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice - real nice and I like your thought for the colors :beer:


----------



## bigwave

First coat of black is on. I will need to light sand, tack, and re-apply second coat. Off to get more paint.


----------



## bigwave

I cant remember which one of you told me to use just a light coat of the primer......now I see why. I put a pretty good coat of the self etching primer and so far the paint I chose is soaking right up into the primer. Last night I put two coats on using the good ole rattle can.....still needs one more coat to cover completely. I have six cans spayed on the bottom only and still need three more. Just a thought.....next time I will put a very light coat on the aluminum. I should be starting the sides tonight if I am not too tired.


----------



## PSG-1

The purpose of using a light coat of primer is to give the paint some 'tooth' to adhere to.


----------



## Gators5220

Lookin good man, how is crab season treatin you down south?


----------



## bigwave

Gators5220 said:


> Lookin good man, how is crab season treatin you down south?


It has been better than past years, people are averaging 3/4lb to 1lb per trap.......if they are placed in the right areas. I have heard that some restaurant's are getting between $35-$70 per pound....... :shock:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

That's comming along nice. Lookin forward to how that flake looks when its done


----------



## Gators5220

Nice! Your commerical?


----------



## bigwave

Naa, But I am one of the largest suppliers of commercial stone crab gear in the gulf of mexico. I know a bunch of commercial crabbers.....so I get lots of info and claws......


----------



## bigwave

I started painting the transom.....This will be my test area, not sure if I like the cobalt blue....will paint the black later today.


----------



## Gators5220

O nice man, we didn't get a lot of Stone Crabs in Vero, mostly Blue Crabs, and small ones at that, good for poons but not for eating.


----------



## bigwave

couple more pics, I finished painting outside hull....now I just need to spray with clear gloss.


----------



## Scout27

Been enjoying your project and process. Everything looks great. One question on the attachment of the 1" aluminum framing to the side of the hull. L clip riveted to the hull with the 1" framing setting on top of it? Thanks a lot.


----------



## bigwave

I used the pop rivets for the ribs, everything else was self tapers right into the ribs on the floor. There is just enough room between the ribs on the bottom of the boat to keep the self tappers from penetrating the hull itself. This will not be my last mod....my next one I plan on welding everything. I am trying to talk this lady into selling me her lake strap style boat....with the windshield and big ole car steering wheel. :lol:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Big that turned out real nice - nice clean lines :beer:


----------



## Scout27

Thanks for the reply. It's interesting how a lot of us keep going from one project to another. My wife doesn't understand that half or more than half of the fun is the pursuit, the hunt, the challenge itself.

If you get the big boat, be sure to start a thread on it as well. Everyone enjoys reading them.

Make sure to post some pics of the completed Mirocraft. Thanks.


----------



## bigwave

I am keeping the mirror craft, I love that boat.....If I talk the lady into it the other boat it is a 14' too.......My girlfriend will kill me if I bring a 4th boat home right now before xmas.......my current project should be water ready soon, then on to my 21' seastrike........break out the pocket book since this is getting a complete overhaul this winter.


----------



## lucky bouy

Big wave did you use spray cans for your paint job? It looks very good from what I can see. If so how many cans did it take? I have the same boat and want to do a paint job this winter.

Thanks Jim


----------



## bigwave

Yep I sure did.....I really wanted to use some good epoxy by interlux but it was kinda expensive. For the outside hull I used six cans of rustoleum on the bottom, black metal flake. I used 4 cans of rustoleum cobalt blue metal flake on the sides. I also used four cans of self etching primer for the entire hull, it was too much IMO.......I think two cans and a light coat would have made the finish coats easier. I still have not decided if I am going to use a clear gloss or not.... I kinda like the way it looks right now.....Mooberg's mod made my mind up on the colors since my deck is going to be very similar to his. I spent 60 bucks for the paint and 20 for the primer. It will do for now and I learned a few things on the way. I still plan on making the rub rails white and maybe an accent line on the water line white too. I started attaching the deck last night and should have that complete this week.


----------



## trueblue1970

Paint looks good, I like the cobolt blue a lot...nice job


----------



## Gators5220

Man that boat is lookin clean!


----------



## bigwave

Still plugging away.....need more plywood.


----------



## Gators5220

Looks like your makin a flats boat style tin, you gonna put rod racks on the side? Lookin sick Big Wave, wish I had a garage to clean mine up and paint it as well...nice job sir. =D>


----------



## bigwave

Thanks man, I will have two rod holders on each side of the lockers two cup holders too. I think I am going to to put my chart plotter on the rear of one of the lockers not sure what side yet. I can tell you that the front casting deck is very solid without any screws yet. I still need to coat the wood and cut some holes for the compartments. The battery will be up front under the casting deck. I have two compartments port and starboard and one big one in the center. I like the layout since I can move around and pole across the flats with ease. I am getting closer but still need to finish the lockers and finish the wood, then on to the wiring . It looks like I will have three full sheets of 1/2 plywood when I am finished. :beer:


----------



## PSG-1

It's looking great! 8) Putting the battery up front is the best place, IMO, as it puts some weight forward, which means less porpoising, and sharper steering response. I learned that when I did my Triton 1650 modification.

Also, in the event of getting swamped, the battery is less likely to go underwater if it's in the front. Particularly if you punch the throttle to pull the plug and run water out, all the water goes to the stern, if there's a battery back there, it's probably going to be ruined.


----------



## Gators5220

What are you powering this again with big? Looks like she should fly whatever your using!


----------



## bigwave

2000 25hp Johnson short shaft.....If I get 25mph I will be happy...if I need speed my 21' tops out at 46kts loaded.


----------



## Gators5220

Ya I hear ya, I can get around 30 to 35 with just me in the boat, anyone else around 25 to 29, but mine is actually a 35 hp carbs and intake on a 25hp, which helps.


----------



## bigwave

Got the main deck painted, will put a clear coat on tonight. I like the way it looks so far.


----------



## fool4fish1226

It looks great :beer:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

That deck looks great. What are you using and does it come in white?
Nice work, do you have any pics of the boat on the water? =D>


----------



## bigwave

Jonboat Jerry said:


> That deck looks great. What are you using and does it come in white?
> Nice work, do you have any pics of the boat on the water? =D>


You can buy it at home depot, It is floor polyeurathane, Oil base.....with clear over it. It is pretty reasonable 24-26 bucks a gallon and is no different than paint. I rolled it on. I am getting close to a water trial but still a few weeks out. I have everything to finish the mod, with the exception of trailer parts. I had them tint mine to the darkest grey I could get.....They do have it in white.


----------



## bigwave

This is just the dry fit....not bad. My two dollar ss piano hinge is finally installed. Now I will cut a hatch for the battery and anchor, few screws and the bow area will be done. :beer:


----------



## Gators5220

Time to take that thing out and get a couple of tight lines! That floor looks sick!


----------



## moberg12

That looks really awesome


----------



## bigwave

Thanks Moo, I liked the way yours looked so I copied it.


----------



## nick4203

what are all the specks in the porch and floor paint and how did you get that effect


----------



## bigwave

Just ask the guys at the paint counter at home depot. They are pvc plastic flakes. I put one coat of the floor paint on first and let dry for a day. Then I put a second coat on and used my hand to randomly scatter on the surface of the wet paint. Once it dried I followed with a clear coat of polyeurathane for the finish coat. It is very easy and they have three or four different chip colors. You can even have the floor paint tinted with a wide color range. I chose light grey since I live in Florida and the summer sun would fry you and your feet if the floor was a dark color.


----------



## Gators5220

Hey big I'm drivin over to Tampa St. Pete area to visit a few friends for X-Mas and takin the old boat over, you know any good spots for trout or reds? Don't worry I'm a catch and release guy and if you do and wanna hook a brother up just pm me, I won't tell anyone. If not no worries, also boat is lookin sick brother hope ya got some time to catch some crabs this week!


----------



## PSG-1

bigwave said:


> Just ask the guys at the paint counter at home depot. They are pvc plastic flakes. I put one coat of the floor paint on first and let dry for a day. Then I put a second coat on and used my hand to randomly scatter on the surface of the wet paint. Once it dried I followed with a clear coat of polyeurathane for the finish coat. It is very easy and they have three or four different chip colors. You can even have the floor paint tinted with a wide color range. I chose light grey since I live in Florida and the summer sun would fry you and your feet if the floor was a dark color.




I'm guessing the paint you used is probably similar to the Behr Garage Floor Paint.

Good stuff, I used it to do the floors of my shop. Almost time to have to do it again, though. Of course, my shop floor gets WAY more abuse in the course of a month, than your boat will ever see in its lifetime. :shock:


----------



## bigwave

PSG-1 said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ask the guys at the paint counter at home depot. They are pvc plastic flakes. I put one coat of the floor paint on first and let dry for a day. Then I put a second coat on and used my hand to randomly scatter on the surface of the wet paint. Once it dried I followed with a clear coat of polyeurathane for the finish coat. It is very easy and they have three or four different chip colors. You can even have the floor paint tinted with a wide color range. I chose light grey since I live in Florida and the summer sun would fry you and your feet if the floor was a dark color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the paint you used is probably similar to the Behr Garage Floor Paint.
> 
> Good stuff, I used it to do the floors of my shop. Almost time to have to do it again, though. Of course, my shop floor gets WAY more abuse in the course of a month, than your boat will ever see in its lifetime. :shock:
Click to expand...

Yes it is similar. I think it will be fine for the life of the wood. Next time the deck will be welded and sheet aluminum for the floors. I have one of the side lockers roughed in and it will be painted the same color as the decks. The glidden brand is only $25 a gallon, that fits my budget right now. Next time I will use Pettit easypoxy for the aluminum.


----------



## bigwave

Gators5220 said:


> Hey big I'm drivin over to Tampa St. Pete area to visit a few friends for X-Mas and takin the old boat over, you know any good spots for trout or reds? Don't worry I'm a catch and release guy and if you do and wanna hook a brother up just pm me, I won't tell anyone. If not no worries, also boat is lookin sick brother hope ya got some time to catch some crabs this week!



When it gets closer to the time I will hook ya up.......not sure how the fish will be biting though....that will depend on the weather.


----------



## Gators5220

True I don't mind, I'm mostly gonna be search fishing, not gonna mention the baits I'll use but I will cover a lot of water...


----------



## bigwave

Here is my mock up of the side locker. The lid is just a piece of scrap I had laying around. I plan to cut the radius in the lid so that it follows the hull. There will be a drip edge of 3/4" on the locker top and front casting deck....this is where I will conceal my led light strips. I still have some trimming to do. My plan is to have all connections concealed, using ss bolts and fender washers.My wire chases will be inside both lockers. I like the way it looks so far.


----------



## bigwave

Finished the side lockers and tops, I also picked up another gallon of poly so I can finish the lockers. So far I have 3 sheets of plywood and everything is still just a dry-fit, no screws. I will have plenty of room for storage in the side lockers, and when I screw them down to the deck my gunwales will be secured better than before with the seats. I should be able to walk on the tops of the lockers once everything is secured. At first I was worried that the lockers would take up too much space, what do yall think?


----------



## moberg12

Looks like you have plenty of room, maybe even enough for some break dancing!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Big it looks good - plenty of room :beer:


----------



## bigwave

Thanks Fool, I did get the first coat done and when this front passes I will finish the with flakes. Now that Santa time is over I can get back at it this weekend. Going hunting next week......Now that it has finally cooled off we can go get some deer and hogs.


----------



## PSG-1

Looks really good. That should give you lots of storage space, and still give plenty of room to move about.


----------



## panFried

Nice tin BigWave. I really like the side storage as well. This is something I am definitely considering to maximize floor space. Now that you've won all that prize money in FFL your tin should be lookin' Sweet in no time.


----------



## bigwave

Yep, I am real happy with the side lockers....I will be bolting everything together today. It is slowing moving forward now that the holidays are over.


----------



## 17ft'r

I also have a mirrocft, a 14ftr. I guess mine is the "ski/troll", cause I have the (windshield). I think it is a 1967.
Just got it and want to put in a floor & steering system without costing an arm and a let.

My transon needs replacing, so I'm glad to hear of others replacing so as I can use your info..

Thanks for all the pics and ideas.

17ft'r

Ps: Don't let the handle fool ya when I bought it I thought it was 17'.


----------



## bigwave

I was not happy with the deck support so I added more cross members and finished up the bracing on the side lockers. It was tricky but it is done....now I just need to cut the holes for the lids and start the wiring.


----------



## pauldanielm

Hey bigwave have you taken it out yet? I am having trouble with figuring out how far to go up for my deck. Have you had any trouble with stability for how far that you made your deck? I was considering doing it up to the ring around the boat but was nervous of throwing me or my wife out in the water. It looks amazing!!! =D> =D> =D> =D> Great Job on it can't wait to see the final product. \/ \/


----------



## bigwave

The original deck was the same height. I thought it was stable for the type of fishing I do. My lab rides up there at WOT......he has never fallen out on purpose. :twisted: You would be surprised how stable it is. I think if my boat was a 12' I would probably lower down to where the old seat was.....I have a 12 and it is not quite as deep as the 14 in the bow area. I have not had it on the water yet.....but I am close. I got all of the unfinished metal work done yesterday now it is time to wire. I need to think a couple of beers into where I want to put the panel switch and what side I am going to mount the ff. I am open to suggestions, is what I was thinking. I will draw something up when I find the program on this new computer.


----------



## Mr. Fahrenheit

Gnarly floater bro! I was just wondering how you secured those aluminum cross beams/ support things to the bottom of the boat?


----------



## bigwave

I secured them with rivets. Everything is for the most part friction fit.......many of the rivets will have to pop to let the entire deck slide around. If my plan works everything should stay put. If it does not, I will go a different route next time.


----------



## Mr. Fahrenheit

That thing is awesome man, i was just wondering because im thinking im going to use angle aluminum on mine. I appreciate the info and wish you luck! Looks awesome so far.


----------



## Gators5220

Lookin good big, lookin like not too long that thing is gonna be catchin some fishies!


----------



## bigwave

I forgot my heat gun......but I did cut the panel hole and started thinking about some wiring. I should really move along tonight.......anyone have a pic of the best place to mount the transducer on a 14'.........would like some feedback on anyone that has had success with the sweet spot. I have the suggested place to place the transducer but it only displays for a step chined hull. I am going thru the hull with the mounting bolts.


----------



## bigwave

Still plugging along. I secured the side lockers, ran the chase tube and pulled wire to the bow for the battery hook up and the bow light. I need to purchase some piano hinge for the hatch and screw down the top. I will also be putting a 13x24 offshore deck hatch on the bow for my battery access. I plan to run led strip light under the lip of the side lockers and front casting deck. A few more $$$$$$ and I should be ready to fish....just in time for spring.


----------



## pauldanielm

Man :!: BIg you are making great progress! :beer: ! I love the look of your boat. I love the sides storage that you have. I think i might have to copy it for my boat. :-$ (maybe he didnt hear me) .


----------



## fool4fish1226

Looks great Big =D> Love the layout :beer:


----------



## moberg12

Looks awesome....you'll be break dancing in no time :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

moberg12 said:


> Looks awesome....you'll be break dancing in no time :mrgreen:


Hooking up those fancy lights this weekend,bilge pump and anchor light.......getting close now.


----------



## bguy

HELLO DAVE.
I GOT TOP SPEED YESTERDAY IN LAKE TARPON @ 31 MPH.
TALK TOP YOU SOON. 
BGUY


----------



## Gators5220

Lookin real clean big, nice work! =D>


----------



## walleyejoe

Looks great man .


----------



## kensho1976

Big,

I really like the deck paint job. Two questions:

1) Did you need the satin clear poly, or could you have done with just the porch and floor paint? 
2) How non-skid is it?


----------



## bigwave

I used poly gloss floor paint from the Depot......It rolls on easy and appears to have good non skid properties. I will let you know when I get her out on the water. I had the base white tinted light grey. There were four different colors of flake and I chose the black/white/grey colors. Page 13 has a pic of what I used.


----------



## kensho1976

Sorry, I must have been confused. I thought you had mentioned originally that you were going to use two coats of the regular paint, followed by two coats of a clear top coat. I was asking if the clear topcoat was necessary, or if the two coats of regular paint you mentioned was enough.


----------



## bigwave

I will put clear over everything......I just wanted to wait until all screws and bolts were in first. You can add nonskid stuff to the finish coat or any coat in between.....with the flakes it feels like non skid already.


----------



## kensho1976

Well, I think I screwed up. I used the Vaspar line from Lowes since I had a gift card there, but the flakes just don't lay down in the wet paint. They're all just kind of sticking up on the edges of the flakes. I'm trying to decide if I should just let it dry and sand it all back down, or hope the clear coat will keep the flakes down. I hate to think I wasted 40 dollars just because I had a gift card.


----------



## bigwave

On mine I put a thin coat on first, then let it dry. The second coat I put on real thick and the flakes did stick out after it dried, but with a coat of clear they seemed smoother.


----------



## Driftingrz

Have you had the boat in the water? Im curious how the paint is gonna hold up on the hull. I need to prep and paint my boat before I put a new set of numbers on the hull


----------



## bigwave

My common buss bar came in......got everything hooked up, and it works :lol: I am still waiting on three hatches, some touch up painting, sealing, and some small stuff left. The led light's are just sitting on the top of the lockers and will be mounted pointing down under the lip of each one. They are real bright with many different configurations. Not bad for free. I am getting closer. Now that the leaves are finally falling its time to get this in the water. Spring is here. :mrgreen:


----------



## Johny25

Been awhile in the making Bigwave.......but very nice work bud, I really like the open layout you got and it looks really clean =D>


----------



## panFried

Damn! Between you and ashtel you guys have some pimpin boats! Nice ride.


----------



## Fishingtech

Very very nice boat, I need some led's like that for my boat


----------



## bigwave

panFried said:


> Damn! Between you and ashtel you guys have some pimpin boats! Nice ride.


 
Thanks Panfried, the proof will be in the pudding. It has been a long slow process for me with my limited funds. I have learned so much for the next one. I am so excited to see how she pushes on the water......the next step is to put the motor on, run some seafoam through it and service the lower unit and impeller.....maybe this weekend.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

She going to be water ready by April?


----------



## bigwave

For sure, I only have a few small things to do now......this weekend its going to blow so its time to mess with the engine. I put the trailer on hold for a bit so I can do it right....its road worthy now. You coming down this way again? I am going marlin fishing the weekend of april 7th......weather permitting. I cant wait to put this thing to bed. I plan on giving this boat to my step-son so I can get a bigger one. :shock:


----------



## shaddp

Looks great! I want to do this to my 14!


----------



## DOBSONFLY

Looks good, thanks for the reply on mine. I had already bookmarked your build.


----------



## bigwave

I made a bonhead mistake this weekend while I was finishing up the rear casting deck. I cut all the holes for my new hatches and one hole for my gas tank which will be a wood hatch. I plunge cut all of the openings and everything worked perfect. I pulled everything off to finish up some bulkheads under the rear casting deck. I did not mark my wood hatch and ended up cutting that board into the bulkheads..........argggggg :evil: Imagine my surprise when I put the casting deck back on and could not find my wood hatch door.........duhhhhhh i just cut it in half to make the bulkheads........that was a twenty dollar mistake$$$$. Oh well at least I did not coat the wood yet....and now I have the perfect template. On a side note I did finish the wiring and the chart plotter is working. The lesson learned would be to mark all of the cut pieces so you don't cut them for something else..I bet I spent over an hour measuring the holes to make sure the cuts would be right......I nominate myself Bonehead of the day.......... :lol:


----------



## Country Dave

_That’s part of the process bro, :LOL2: 

The other week I built a square tube frame to raise my console up. I made it tall enough to put a battery under. But after I was done, “about 3 hours later” I realized it was going to be way too tall. Now I have to drill all of the rivets out and cut it down. It happens. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

Here are a few pics from last weekend. I am now installing latches, hinges, lights, hatches. I am so close now, I still need to secure the back casting deck and bolt on the antenna, and FF. I am still undecided on how to install the transducer....I really want to go thru the hull with the bolts, but not sure if the location will be proper. I really don't want to drill the holes twice. For those that have put the PVC board on the hull, does the 5200 really hold the board on? I am concerned the 5200 will not stick to the paint, suggestions please.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Boat is looking good


----------



## Bass n flats

bigwave said:


> Here are a few pics from last weekend. I am now installing latches, hinges, lights, hatches. I am so close now, I still need to secure the back casting deck and bolt on the antenna, and FF. I am still undecided on how to install the transducer....I really want to go thru the hull with the bolts, but not sure if the location will be proper. I really don't want to drill the holes twice. For those that have put the PVC board on the hull, does the 5200 really hold the board on? I am concerned the 5200 will not stick to the paint, suggestions please.



I installed mine last weekend using 3/4" thick cutting board material. I did not trust just 5200 alone so I put 2 bolts through the board to hold it on, but if I need to make any adjustments or add anything else I don't have to drill more holes in the hull.

How long are you looking at till splash date? We gotta get the west coast slam tin boat tournament going


----------



## bigwave

I might sneak out later this week......night time snookin....the big girls are starting to stage on the flats as we speak. I really cant wait to see how the boat rides with the new configuration. A friend called me last night and said his buddy has a 40 horse 3 cylinder yamy with a short shaft and ss prop. Could you imagine a 40 on this thing.......Countrydave your in my head.....could it be done? Its only money......... :shock:


----------



## bigwave

I installed mine last weekend using 3/4" thick cutting board material. I did not trust just 5200 alone so I put 2 bolts through the board to hold it on, but if I need to make any adjustments or add anything else I don't have to drill more holes in the hull.

How did you secure the transducer to the starboard? Lag screws or concealed bolt from the back of the board itself?


----------



## Bass n flats

Stainless steel screws


----------



## thewalleyehunter

Boats loking good! I'm chomping on the bit to work on mine, but it's been so dang cold here.


----------



## Country Dave

_Looking good bro,
About time you did something. :LOL2: _


----------



## kfa4303

She looks amazing Bigwave! I can't wait to see her on the water. I think I'm going to steal every mod you've made  I would jump on that 40hp 3-cyl Yami while you can. As you know, they're practically worth their weight in gold here in FL and that little boat would fly! Shoot even if you never use it, you may be able to flip it from some coin, if you can get it for the right price. Good luck on the splash. Keep us posted. 

P.S. 
Between your similar avatars and builds, it's hard to tell Bigwave from Countrydave. One of y'all has gotta get a new pic, or something


----------



## bigwave

Give it time.....If the grand prix was not this weekend I would be able to provide a new pic with a bigger snook than Daves :mrgreen: ...........they are really chewing right now. Hey dave what you think about the 40hp......it might be too heavy, but one can never have enough engines.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:



> Give it time.....If the grand prix was not this weekend I would be able to provide a new pic with a bigger snook than Daves :mrgreen: ...........they are really chewing right now. Hey dave what you think about the 40hp......it might be too heavy, but one can never have enough engines.




_Brother I don’t think it’s too big for that boat. I know it’s only 14ft but it looks pretty wide and also looks pretty stout. Go for it. I like big motors………………………….. :mrgreen: 
O and keep dreaming about a bigger snook. :LOL2: _


----------



## bigwave

If the price is right and it runs well I might just do it. I cant have ya'll leaving me in the dust with your big ole boats........I think when you finish yours we should organize the first west coast get together, or east coast depending on where everyone wants to meet.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> If the price is right and it runs well I might just do it. I cant have ya'll leaving me in the dust with your big ole boats........I think when you finish yours we should organize the first west coast get together, or east coast depending on where everyone wants to meet.



_Yeh man I want to do that………………………. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Gators5220

Man Big that is gonna be one sweet flats fishin machine!


----------



## walleyejoe

The light are awsume !!!I have some for the front of mine . I'm gona have to get more . Great job man!!! :beer:


----------



## jvanhees

Wave, just went through 18 pages of this thread.... =D> =D> 

I am just starting mine and will be using your aluminum framing ideas...so you may have a few questions coming your way in the future. Overall your rig is sharp, the lights are pretty cool too. I also like the transem rebuild/mod..good work.

Cant wait to see pics in action, hoped there would be some on page 18 haha.


----------



## jvanhees

Ps, go for the 40 8)


----------



## DOBSONFLY

I second the more power vote!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQeoBR4ptg0

:beer:


----------



## bigwave

Good one Dobsonfly, I talked to the guy, he had the motor sleeved and blueprinted.....he said it was better than new and wanted 1800 for it......I am not going to pay that much for it... I will find one some day, I have most everything done on the boat, except for the frosty beverage holders......The hole saw I have is on a huge bit that does not fit any of my drills......the trailer and drink holders are all I have to finish. She is getting wet this weekend, the snook are screaming right now, and the tarpon are showing up on the passes.


----------



## Country Dave

_Splash……. :mrgreen: _


----------



## bigwave

She floats, but I have a bad impeller......I reached 7 miles per hour....... #-o


----------



## bigwave

Here is the first pic of the boat in the water, although I had a setback on the impeller the boat definatly feels lighter than the original configuration. The motor sat for two years so now I need to work all the bugs out.


----------



## jvanhees

Looks great Wave! Seeing it finished really makes me want to be finished with mine, but am actually far from it. Boat looks good man!


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Here is the first pic of the boat in the water, although I had a setback on the impeller the boat definatly feels lighter than the original configuration. The motor sat for two years so now I need to work all the bugs out.




_Hey bro looks great,

Sorry you’re having problems with your Johnson. :LOL2: My turn to be the funny guy. _


----------



## bigwave

So how hard is it to take the impeller out? Someone just told me to put a piece of weed wacker line down the pee hole to make sure it is not clogged. I had the motor on the ears and it peed just fine......took it to the ramp started it up and peed there too, then it just stopped. Any advise on what to do would be appreciated......I am not that good with engines. I really wish I still had my old yammy......I dont like johnson's except mine


----------



## walleyejoe

bigwave said:


> So how hard is it to take the impeller out? Someone just told me to put a piece of weed wacker line down the pee hole to make sure it is not clogged. I had the motor on the ears and it peed just fine......took it to the ramp started it up and peed there too, then it just stopped. Any advise on what to do would be appreciated......I am not that good with engines. I really wish I still had my old yammy......I dont like johnson's except mine


I would try cleaning out the hole first . It sounds like something run though and clogged it up . I changed an impeller one time and found out I didn't need to :shock: I just had mud clogged in my line . #-o


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> So how hard is it to take the impeller out? Someone just told me to put a piece of weed wacker line down the pee hole to make sure it is not clogged. I had the motor on the ears and it peed just fine......took it to the ramp started it up and peed there too, then it just stopped. Any advise on what to do would be appreciated......I am not that good with engines. I really wish I still had my old yammy......I dont like johnson's except mine




_The impeller is easy to change if you need to and if it sat for two years it needs it. The impeller dries out shrinks and cracks. Put it in neutral take the bolts out of the lower unit by the cavitation plate don’t forget the one under the anode if equipped. Take the bolts out of the cover it’s pretty easy. Make sure the impeller blades are facing the same way as the old one when it goes back in. _


----------



## Gators5220

Lookin sweet big! Get any tight lines in that sucker yet?


----------



## fool4fish1226

bigwave said:


> Here is the first pic of the boat in the water, although I had a setback on the impeller the boat definatly feels lighter than the original configuration. The motor sat for two years so now I need to work all the bugs out.



Looks good Big!!!!!!!!!!! It's about time


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Nice!


----------



## bigwave

Yep it sure is, I just ordered the water pump kit, I am going to attempt to change the water pump by myself. I have been researching and looks like its pretty straight forward. One thing that I did notice is how much lighter the boat seems. If you look at the pic, my bow is setting high even with the battery forward. I cant wait to see what kind of speed I get. The boat is very stable. I thought it would be lower in the water since I have three full sheet of plywood and two gallons of poly on it. The aluminum framing really saved on weight. I have to go to the inlaws tonight but should have the pump replaced on thursday. Everything that I have done to this boat was at a snails pace, but the next one will be much faster with the knowledge I have gained from this site. Next on my plate is the 21 Seasquirt..........that one is going to hurt.......  Hey Fish, we need to all meet up and put the smack down on the sea ark boys...... :lol:


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey brother I hope you get the problem with your Johnson straighten out. Parton the pun…. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
Hey come on down and fool4fish and I can show you how to catch some BIG snook. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey Big I just looked at the pick of your boat in the water again and I think I see a slot size snook in the shadow line under the doc on your port side. :LOL22: _


----------



## bigwave

Country Dave said:


> _Hey brother I hope you get the problem with your Johnson straighten out. Parton the pun…. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> Hey come on down and fool4fish and I can show you how to catch some BIG snook. :mrgreen: _



Sorry Dave your not in the club, he is on my team......... :mrgreen:


----------



## bigwave

Country Dave said:


> _Hey Big I just looked at the pick of your boat in the water again and I think I see a slot size snook in the shadow line under the doc on your port side. :LOL22: _


Very funny.......its not a snook. It is a 30lb jewfish, I feed him all the time when I dump my livewell.......The big snook are just around the corner of this marina......soon my friend I will be changing my avatar. I cant wait to actually meet you guys.....you should drive up with BB and come on up to my shop tomorrow. The fishing is on fire over here right now. A 57lb king was caught a couple of day ago, the flats don't get any better. Snook,Reds,Gator Trout, you name it, its biting.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey brother I hope you get the problem with your Johnson straighten out. Parton the pun…. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> Hey come on down and fool4fish and I can show you how to catch some BIG snook. :mrgreen: _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dave your not in the club, he is on my team......... :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



_Ok bro,

BB and I against you and fool4fish. It’s on. :mrgreen: I know where they live. So Biggest fish, most fish, combination? How do you want to lose. :LOL2: _


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey Big I just looked at the pick of your boat in the water again and I think I see a slot size snook in the shadow line under the doc on your port side. :LOL22: _
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny.......its not a snook. It is a 30lb jewfish, I feed him all the time when I dump my livewell.......The big snook are just around the corner of this marina......soon my friend I will be changing my avatar. I cant wait to actually meet you guys.....you should drive up with BB and come on up to my shop tomorrow. The fishing is on fire over here right now. A 57lb king was caught a couple of day ago, the flats don't get any better. Snook,Reds,Gator Trout, you name it, its biting.
Click to expand...



_Brother I wish I could to short of notice though. Maybe Saturday for the weigh in. Going to my grandsons’ baseball game Sat morning. You still fishing the tournament? Hey looking forward to meeting you as well. _


----------



## bigwave

Yes we are fishing, we registered yesterday. The captains party is on thursday night.....fishing on saturday.


----------



## bigwave

Wish me luck.....the parts arrived. Looks like the lower unit will be coming off. I bought the whole kit.....I probably do not need to replace everything, but I want to make sure I only have to do this once.


----------



## jvanhees

Goodluck wave!


----------



## Country Dave

_Big what time is the weigh in? I’m really contemplating coming up. _


----------



## bigwave

I am pretty sure the line opens at 4 pm on Saturday, all anglers must be in line by 5pm. If the weather is good it will take several hours to weigh everything. They have several food vendors and 3 beer trucks.......or just find me in line, we always have cold frostys in the cooler. :lol: They are expecting over 300 boats in this tournament.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> I am pretty sure the line opens at 4 pm on Saturday, all anglers must be in line by 5pm. If the weather is good it will take several hours to weigh everything. They have several food vendors and 3 beer trucks.......or just find me in line, we always have cold frostys in the cooler. :lol: They are expecting over 300 boats in this tournament.




_Big it’s going to be close,

It’s going to take me about 4 1/2 hours to run up there; it’s going to be a last minute decision. It all depends on what time the boys games are over. _


----------



## jvanhees

Man I used to fish every year out of John's pass, on family vacations. Love that area...but trying to fathem where they are going to park 300 boats!!! I guess you could trailer...

Sounds like a good time, hope you catch some hogs wave!


----------



## meonline06

How is the water pump rebuild going?


----------



## bigwave

I found the slit on the retaining ring and will be able to drop it when I get home from work today......So far so good.


----------



## bguy

bigwave said:


> Here is the first pic of the boat in the water, although I had a setback on the impeller the boat definatly feels lighter than the original configuration. The motor sat for two years so now I need to work all the bugs out.



that looks real nice!!! =D>


----------



## bigwave

I just completed my second sea trial. I spent the better part of two days taking out my old water pump and replacing with new. I only took the boat out for a few test laps and finally got the boat up on plane. I got speeds of 23.4 against a 15kt wind and 25.8 with the wind. I ran the boat for probably 15 mins and took her back to the ramp. I installed my transducer correctly no rooster tail. At WOT the prop was throwing a bit of water with my engine bracket on the second notch. I figure that with at bit of adjustments to the engine trim and a couple more hours of running around and I could get a bit more speed. I am very happy with how the hull rides.....I still want to rebuild the carb and mess with the engine. The engine sat for over two years and still has some cobwebs to work out. The new water pump has the engine peeing like a race horse =D> I plan on taking it back out tomorrow with a few adjustments and I need to put my bow cleat on....forgot to do that #-o Oh yea....the little plastic piece that goes into the power head for the cooling was clogged, I will always check that part each time I change the impeller. Now its time for a beer


----------



## bigwave

Here is a quick shot of the boat all lit up, should be able to see it from space 8)


----------



## Johny25

With all the mods you have done wave and the added weight it may not be a bad idea to get an RPM reading at WOT to see if you need to drop down in propeller pitch


----------



## bigwave

How do I check the rpm.......I am open to suggestions on the prop pitch.....I really have no clue when it comes to the prop setup. I remember fool4fish had a mini tac, is that what I need to get? I am satisfied with the speed, but I do not want to hurt the engine. I just changed the plugs and I am thinking of doing the carb, I might pay someone to do that. Looks like my next homework project will be prop pitch and carb rebuild. I believe that this engine has all the original parts since it was manufactured.....so a carb job will be in the mix soon. The engine ran good and the plugs were not too oily....I will take a pic later of the old plugs. I did notice a little bit of oil forward of the butterfly valve, is that normal?


----------



## bigwave

Johny25 said:


> With all the mods you have done wave and the added weight it may not be a bad idea to get an RPM reading at WOT to see if you need to drop down in propeller pitch


I know the hull has some weight, but it really does feel lighter than the original configuration......all the wood was rotted and the foam was soaked. Thanks for the help Johnny


----------



## bigwave

Here are a couple of more pics of my boat on my favorite island. The boat ran good and I put a good 2hrs on the motor. This is one of the reasons I love living in Florida.


----------



## panFried

Looks awesome bigwave! Now we need to see the fish


----------



## jvanhees

sharp looking boat


----------



## bigwave

Thanks guys, Next time I take this boat out I will be fishing it....still need the get registered and add the livewell.....Yesterday was still in the shakedown mode to my favorite fishing hole......the snook were there, however I did not even take a pole. My girlfriend was scared, she said the boat was too fast..... :lol: I was only at 3/4 throttle and 20mph. Like I said before, I am happy with the boat as it sits, speed is just fine for what I use it for and we look forward to camping out of this little tin. I need to go ahead and get my tinboat sticker and name the boat.


----------



## jvanhees

Any ideas for a name yet?


----------



## bigwave

Well the girlfriend want me to name it whoa nellie, since her nickname is nellie.....thats not what I want though......I have a name in mind but I am going to order some decals from the guy on here and will reveal when I stick them on.


----------



## Country Dave

_Boat looks good bro, =D> 

The snook are waiting. The more you use it the better it’s going to get. How did you do in the tournament? Sorry I couldn’t make it. Going to reply to your PM just haven’t had a chance yet. _


----------



## bigwave

Well you did not miss it, The tournament is this weekend and it looks like the weather is going to cooperate. The king mackeral bite is on fire right now.....wahoo too, my friend caught a 80# hoo last weekend, and a 55lb was caught sunday. The weigh in is on Saturday 4pm at maderia beach municipal ball park.....there will be tents everywhere and probably over 2000 people.


----------



## Country Dave

bigwave said:


> Well you did not miss it, The tournament is this weekend and it looks like the weather is going to cooperate. The king mackeral bite is on fire right now.....wahoo too, my friend caught a 80# hoo last weekend, and a 55lb was caught sunday. The weigh in is on Saturday 4pm at maderia beach municipal ball park.....there will be tents everywhere and probably over 2000 people.




_LOL I’m sure glad I didn’t drive all the way up there. I don’t know why I thought it was this past weekend. I’m in the office all day Saturday.  Catch um up. _


----------



## Action762

Hey bigwave I wanted to take the time and look at your build since you have given me so much good advice. I like it! What is the raise height from low deck to high? What is the width of the low deck as well? I was thinking of doing something similar and possibly putting a console in mine but at 16' and 54" at its widest I just don't think I will have enough room. Let me know and I definitely like it!


----------



## bigwave

You know I am not really sure....I spent many a beers throwing this thing together.....I made it the way I wanted it with no regard to exact dimensions. Honestly I tried to get every inch out of a full sheet of 1/2 plywood. The deck is one full sheet no cuts.....everything else just laid out to the shape of the boat. I will take some measurements for you tonight when I get off work....in the meantime here is a shot of the boat on the beach of my favorite island last night.....I took the family out for a spin last night.....still got 18mph with three people in the boat.....I will be making small adjustments in the following weeks...Next up adding a tack so I can get the motor propped right. Still need to put the live well in and add pole holders.......she rides great. I plan on fishing sunday if its not raining. Still need to name the boat too. :roll:


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey brother looks real cool,

Why don’t you name her “Reel cool” 8) _


----------



## Action762

Okay sounds good. I like the night shot and 18mph with what? I was told the 25hp that I will be putting on the 16' will not be enough. I figure 18 to 20mph is plenty for a smaller boat like these. All in all I like it and thanks for letting me know about the measurements.


----------



## bigwave

I have a 25 johnson on it.....I know once I get the prop right and the engine in the sweet spot I should gain a few more MPH. With just me in the boat I have got over 25mph......which is plenty fast for this little boat. If you have the means I would put at least a 40 on yours......I know another boat on here Mooberg to be precise.....look at his mirrorcraft. If memory serves me, he is very happy with his 40hp.


----------



## Gators5220

Nice lookin boat Big!


----------



## bigwave

Hey action the square deck area is 41x84 front deck is 44" rear deck is 32" that is just how everything laid out. Works for me. :lol:


----------



## DOBSONFLY

I like my little 6 HP Merc 60 but am envious of having more HP someday... until then I will be okay. I was able to make it out and about pretty good last night. Didn't hit any double digit speeds, per my phone GPS I was 8 MPH wide open (with or without someone in the front was the same). However, without any front ballast, made it tough to see where I was going since it is so light :lol: Hope the tuning and adjusting gets you a few!


----------



## bigwave

You will find a deal someday on a bigger motor.....one advantage you gain would be speed when the weather turns bad.....I love my 25 but someday I will have a 40 on it......a man can always dream...... :mrgreen:


----------



## panFried

bigwave said:


> You will find a deal someday on a bigger motor.....one advantage you gain would be speed when the weather turns bad.....I love my 25 but someday I will have a 40 on it......a man can always dream...... :mrgreen:


Now I know what to put in the pass box. )


----------



## bigwave

Here are a couple of pics from this weekend......boat ran like a champ....I put the old bimini on, still needs a good bath. I have ran one 6 gal tank through, and when I put the other one on the boat ran better....I think I have a bad fuel tank or the carb had and obstruction that cleared itself.....It is time to start working on my glass boat...this one will be given to my step son. I get to use it anytime I want though...... :lol: I went to register the boat and she qualifies for antique status.....my registration only cost 6 bucks.....I almost fell out of my chair at the DMV. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave

_Sweet _ =D>


----------



## DOBSONFLY

Do you like the bi-mini pretty well Bigwave? Also do you know of a good fitting trailerable cover for the 14' Mirrocraft Deep Fishermans? I am wanting to get one but am cautious of the standard "semi-customs" https://www.basspro.com/Taylor-Made...ers-for-VHull-Fishing-Boats/product/10200434/


----------



## bigwave

I would say that without the Bimini top my girlfriend would not go out.....she will combust without protection from the sun down here. I keep my boat in the garage so right now I could not tell you what cover to get. My experience with covers would be to find one that fits very snug. I like the ones that have a cord sewn in the entire edge of the cover to allow you to tighten up all the way around the gunwales. I do not like the ones that are made to cover boat and engine....they never sheet the water off and usually pool water up below you sides. I have made pvc A-frames and used a good ole blue tarp too. They shed the water just fine and keep the leaves out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fishinday&amp;night

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=270802#p270802 said:


> bigwave » 27 Jun 2012, 08:23[/url]"]I will have to check my receipts, but I am guessing 15 8' pieces.....I paid more than I should have since I bought the tubing from home depot....I wish we had a salvage yard somewhere close...that is the way to buy the framing. The only thing I would have done different would be to run a piece of aluminum angle down the centerline of the boat to attach the vertical supports. This is an afterthought but the framing is already done. It is still solid as can be and when the decking goes on everything should really shore up.




What was the thickness of your square tube and did you use 1" tube?


----------



## bigwave

.125


----------



## HD4Mark

I would like to resurrect this if it is OK.

Newb here but owned a few boats and found this thread with a Google search.

We have an old Landau 14' that has been on our hoist for years only oar powered. That is fun for not long. We also have a 30HP Evinrude tiller that was on a 14' Zodiac we sold. It screamed with the 30 but needed glue work so often we sold it to some kids that didn't mind a complete tear down and re-glue.

So now we have the tin boat and a solid running outboard but like Bigwave the transom is too tall for the short shaft. I don't think the boat is worth as much as a long shaft conversion kit.

So my question is: I can figure out how much to cut to lower the outboard so the cavitation plate is in the water but how do you figure how wide to cut so the motor can turn freely? Unlike Bigwaves boat there are only two knee braces but they appear to be closer together. The transom does need work so this is the time to put it all together.

BTW I did read through all 22 pages of this and it was an amazing rebuild and upgrade. Way more than we are looking to do just to putt out on our fresh water lake and maybe catch a walleye or two. I can upload some photos as soon and we flip it over and get the hoist in. TIA Mark


----------



## bigwave

If you can afford it get a manual jack plate to raise the engine.....If I had to do it all over agian, I would have found a long shaft motor for mine. My boat runs fine, but the old yammy longshaft was a bit faster. Next boat will be bigger....probably a 16 or better.


----------



## HD4Mark

bigwave said:


> If you can afford it get a manual jack plate to raise the engine.....If I had to do it all over agian, I would have found a long shaft motor for mine. My boat runs fine, but the old yammy longshaft was a bit faster. Next boat will be bigger....probably a 16 or better.


How does a jack plate work with a tiller motor? Wouldn't it push the motor out enough to make the throttle too far back? I have only owned the one outboard with the inflatable and only the one 14' tin boat. All the rest have been I/O and PWCs.

Speed is not a concern either. We have a 23' go fast boat for that. It will be a toy to just drop in quick for a short ride or to act like we actually catch fish. Really don't want to tie up a lot of bucks in it.


----------



## bigwave

The jack plate will allow you to raise or lower the motor so that the cavitation plate will be at the proper level. I misunderstood what you were trying to do. You have a short shaft motor with a 20" transom? You will probably need to find a longshaft motor since you only have two knee braces and you will most likely not be able to cut the transom short enough without loosing structural integrity.


----------



## HD4Mark

bigwave said:


> The jack plate will allow you to raise or lower the motor so that the cavitation plate will be at the proper level. I misunderstood what you were trying to do. You have a short shaft motor with a 20" transom? You will probably need to find a longshaft motor since you only have two knee braces and you will most likely not be able to cut the transom short enough without loosing structural integrity.


What I was thinking is if the transom can be cut down and keep both knee braces intact, then maybe it will still have enough structural integrity. All the wood needs to be replaced anyway. 

I need to do some measuring first. That is why I'm trying to find out about how wide the cut needs to be. To find how deep I'm thinking of just hanging the motor off the transom first then measure how far down the cavitation plate would nee to drop to be under the hull. Make sense?


----------



## SnookSlayer239

Noob here. Love the mod on this boat. I have an '81 Deep Fisherman and I plan on stealing your ideas for deck support. Mine will be welded in though since I have a friend who is willing and able. I'll be outfitting mine with LEDs as well as a Yami 40. Love the build and all the ideas.


----------

